# Might sell a Dream HP



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi all,
I bought a Dream HP in May this year and i'm thinking of selling it as i've recently been diagnoised with Testicular Cancer. The frame has zero miles on it, not even been built up.It is a 55cm.It has ST05 colour scheme with a street fork.I paid £990 sterling for it and would just like to know what some people would think would be a fair price to ask for it? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I'm not interseted in the frame but I'm sorry about your diagnosis and I know you're going to be fine. God bless and I hope you keep riding as much as you can.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Best of luck to you in you battle with your sickness. Id keep it, build it up and look at it everyday saying "I will Beat this..I will Ride you soon" stay strong..God speed your victory over cancer.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

mike S said:


> Best of luck to you in you battle with your sickness. Id keep it, build it up and look at it everyday saying "I will Beat this..I will Ride you soon" stay strong..God speed your victory over cancer.


mike S,
Thank you very much for your kind words. they are very much appreciated.The reason i want to sell the DREAM HP is that money might start to get a little bit tight after Christmas and no point in having an assett you can't use.I could always get another frame when thing's get better again. I own a C50 and it kills me to look at it lying up against the wall every day, here beside the pc.The last time i threw a leg over it was in August when i discovered i had Testicular Cancer.God only knows how Lance Armstrong rode a full year with this disease.He was obviously something special.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

a team mate of mine from a time a ways back came back from your situation to kick ass on the road again. he is a top fundraiser for the lance armstrong foundation and this group, thought you might take a look.
www.ridetolive.org

here's to gettin' on the c50 in the near future for you.






Ciaran said:


> mike S,
> Thank you very much for your kind words. they are very much appreciated.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Ciaran said:


> He was obviously something special.


You'll get there, too. Hang in there, bro. You're gonna be fine.

(from a fellow C50 owner)


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

C50s rock..love mine..its too good for me


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

mike S said:


> C50s rock..love mine..its too good for me


 What will rock even more is when i put a new Extreme C beside it when this nightmare is all over.


----------

